# tons of carp!!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

theres tons of carp at this one area i fish and its about 10 ft from shore and theres always around 15 of them in there that are huge...i wasjust wondering if i chummed corn in there in the morning then came back later in the day if i would be getting some??? also do u think a 6'6 medium rod could handle a decent sized carp?


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

Me and my nephew went fishing in the licking river last night and must have seen at least six dead carp in about a mile stretch. I've fished that river for over 20 years and don't recall ever seeing that many dead fish. what do you think it is? I thought it might be somebody bowfishing maybe.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The carp are probably spawning and are going to be hard to catch right now. As far as tackle goes, who cares what you fish for them with, you're going to throw them back anyways right? So if they get away then its no loss. I personally have always fished with light-ultralight tackle for carp and cats because it gives you practice at battling a big fish while being outgunned. In turn when you hook a big bass or muskie or other "gamefish" you'll be more patient and have a much better chance at landing it. 

As far as the dead carp go maybe they were stressed out from the spawn?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If there were no holes in the dead carp it very well could have
been spawning stress.Or a number of other things.

I don't recommend playing large fish on inadequate tackle.
Unnecessarily long battles are not good for fish that are to 
be released.Use tackle that is up for the job.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Let me get this straight, a bow hunter like you now cares about stressing out the carp with light tackle? Do you think that arrow in their heads is stressing them out? Angling is a sport, unlike bowhunting. If you aren't going to eat it why kill it? Go shoot some targets or something and leave the wildlife to the sportsmen.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

let me clear something up here.
first,payara is not a bowfisher.far from it.
second,bowfishing is legal and even a fun pastime,so if people wish to do it,it is not our place to tell them not to.
don't let this thread turn into another free for all on that issue.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

A 6'6 rod is more than adaquate. As for chumming, you could do it just before fishing and sit around if you wanted. Since you say the fish are always in the spot chumming in the AM should not be needed, but it will not hurt.

As for the fight of a carp vs the "gamefish" aka bass, there is no contest. Pound for pound a carp would pull a largemouth bass in circles, so if that is your theory you are practicing harder than you play. I can't speak for muskie, but largemouth bass barely rate above a walleye(wet sock) in terms of fight. 
I'm not saying I don't fish for them at all, because I fished my pond for them last night. Yet the only thing exciting about a bass is the strike, then a 30 second battle and throw it back. 

Good luck with the carp
Rob


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, I love the way carp fight, theyre awesome. I think that the comparison between the carp and the bass as far as fight goes may be a little clouded. The average size carp I catch is 6-8lbs. The average bass is 1-2lbs. Yeah in this matchup the carp will bury the bass but I got an 8.5lb bass back in March of this year that was more than equal to a similar sized carp. Not to mention the largemouth also employs the tactic of jumping during the fight to throw the lure and the carp doesnt do this. So with 2 fish of equal size id say the carp is stronger with his thick body and huge powerful tail but the largie and especially smallie is a harder fish to land because it uses more tactics to try and free itself during the fight.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Well said Rick.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been mistaken for a Bowfisherman     
Thats a first!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i lost my dentures on that one


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

the 6'6 should hold up pretty good,i have one. but just dont get too greedy with it or it may break,i broke mine trying to land a good sized carp last month,but i caught a 5lber with a new 6'6 friday evening.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would go to the spot, chum, then wait 10-20 minutes. If you chum hours before the trip, the carp may have eaten it all and moved somewhere else.

A 6'6 will hold up pretty good, but a 7' will make it much easier, If you have a 7, i would take it, but a 6.6. will work fine.


----------

